# Parking lot lighting



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Would anyone have any good sources for parking lot lighting. I need to replace a broken fixture which is manufactured by Cooper Lighting. It's a 
OVD model. My local wholesaler doesn't stock the light but can get it with
a 6 week lead time. I can't seem to find a whole lot on the web. It's a 400 watt MH fixture.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

http://webtools.cooperindustries.com/lighting/whereToPurchase/search_dis.cfm?state=WI&type=wholesale


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*lights*

http://www.affordablelighting.com/

Ask for Buddy 

I've bought $ 10,000's of dollars of lights,bullhorns,etc...off him. Very helpful and great support


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

Cletis said:


> http://www.affordablelighting.com/
> 
> Ask for Buddy
> 
> I've bought $ 10,000's of dollars of lights,bullhorns,etc...off him. Very helpful and great support


Just looked at this site, prices are great, anyone else use them jester:just making sure its not Cletis garage business)


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*not*



Sky Seattle said:


> Just looked at this site, prices are great, anyone else use them jester:just making sure its not Cletis garage business)


Trust me. It's legit. He has been around for a while. Buddy is one to talk with if possible. He will steer you in right direction. Tell him your problem and he will diagnose. If they make a shipping mistake or even not. They will bend backwards to get you the missing part asap at their coin. I'm telling you they are great no bull. I just recently bought 25 - triple bullhorns with 75 fixtures. He set me up good!!!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Trust me. It's legit.


_Trust me_ :laughing::laughing::laughing:








You BS us all the time.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

Ok. If I say trust me (code blue) from now on then i'm serious. 

Trust me (Code blue). You know the code word you use for rough intercourse if it gets out of hand


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*OK now i get it*

:001_huh::no:


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Led only way to go .:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Runion Energy said:


> Led only way to go .:thumbsup:


Really?

1/2 the life of Induction and 2X the cost.

LED is the only way to go, if you know nothing about lighting.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*yea*



Dnkldorf said:


> Really?
> 
> 1/2 the life of Induction and 2X the cost.
> 
> LED is the only way to go, if you know nothing about lighting.


and when it goes bad, the replacement parts are double. Oh, they are also beams or spots so don't look up at them or you will get the blue dot! Oh, and about twice initial cost and double to triple the ROI ? Oh, and let's not talk about what happens to them when it's in the 90's outside...:whistling2:

Anything else ?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Cletis said:


> and when it goes bad, the replacement parts are double. Oh, they are also beams or spots so don't look up at them or you will get the blue dot! Oh, and about twice initial cost and double to triple the ROI ? Oh, and let's not talk about what happens to them when it's in the 90's outside...:whistling2:
> 
> Anything else ?


A couple more, but you got the jist.



Cletis said:


> Oh, and about twice initial cost and double to triple the ROI ?


 
FWIW, ROI and simple payback time are different animals.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*10 or 15yr*

and you definately don't want me to show you charts on 10 to 15 life cycle cost associated with each light. Trust me. You don't want to see it.


----------

